# Bookworms Book club *All welcome*



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Bookworms! 


We Enjoyed our First chat in the "library" on Monday 12th November

As you can see from the poll, *"The Island" by Victoria Hislop * was the chosen book. We've arranged to discuss it on 
Monday 10th December, to give everyone lots of time to read it.

We also mentioned meeting up on Monday evening's in the chatroom too, just for a general book chat. 
We can compare notes on favourites etc and recommendations.

Thinking ahead - what does everyone think about using the runner-up book in the poll as our January read?
It was *"The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs*.

Then it gives everyone plenty of time to get hold of it, or put it on their Christmas lists!​​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sounds great to me! I'll be off to Tesco for my copy


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hope to get my copy today 

Shelley x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Will get this month's read asap!! My sister had her baby last night so not sure when I'll get a chance! xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I am off to the library today and I have already got the second book, the only problem is that I am in the middle of decorating and it is going to be a   to find it! Or I might just buy another one   xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just waiting for my copy to come from AMazon.

Should be here tomorrow !!!

T xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

I got my copy of "The Friday Night Knitting Club" in October, from Asda. Great value! Hope it's still there for you all.
Happy Reading!
Hx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

The Island arrived yesterday.

Got to order the other one as it sounds really good.

Noticed though that Kathy Reichs has a new Brennan book out so need to get that too !!!

T xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

This bookworms thread has certainly picked up some spead since I last looked, please can I join you all?  I love to read.

I've just a a good read back from where I posted last, I like both ideas and will post some swapsies to vey soon.  I will have a small problem with Monday nights as am at college till 9 but will see if anyone is there when I get in!!  I expect you'll all be in bed by then reading!

The island.....ooo i've got that one already, so will start to read that now.  Will look into getting the other one asap. Happy reading everyone!


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone going into chatroom to talk about books tonight? Just been in but no readers there!
H x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oooops!!

Forgot bout it huni!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Prehaps just use the subroom "the Snug" tonight  
if a few of you want a natter, 
I will open the library on *Monday the 10th * with a password for the book club to talk about the first book.
I hope this is OK 

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry I am engrosed in the book - off for a read now. 

T xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I forgot and I am off to bed now   same time next week?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh dear! Was something happening?


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

We arranged the book club meeting for 10th Dec, but said about having a general book chat last night. There was only Kitten1 and I so we didn't bother! Never mind. Am not around next Monday, but maybe the rest of you can catch up in chat if you want to?


Have started reading "A Place called Here" by Cecelia Aherne. Easy to read, interesting so far. Anyone else read it?

H x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No, haven't read that one. Whats it about? It sounds quite interesting iykwim.

I started the knitting one - struggling as bit with that


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

It seems to be about a place where everyone and everything that ever gets lost goes to. A bit strange I suppose, but enjoying it so far. I enjoyed "PS I Love You" by her too, had me in tears! 

Haven't tackled the knitting one yet. I'll need to read it just before we chat about it, or I'll forget the details! Am saving the Island for a little while yet, so it'll be fresh in my mind for 10th Dec.

H x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

That sounds good.

I really loved The Island - can't find my blooming copy. I'm hoping mum's got it so I don't have to buy another. I do need to re-read it I think - so I remember it all


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya,

I have read a place called here and really enjoyed it.  Still struggling with Chart Throb so thinking of binning it and starting "the island" tonight

Shelley x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I finished The island tonight. 

I really enjoyed it and once I started it I couldn't put it down again - it really was a wonderful story  

This book club is really good because I have to admit it is not the kind of book I would have picked up off the shelf to read if it hadn't been for this book club.  

T xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hi there again... I butted in on you over on the other page too, hope you dont mind!!!  I've read a place called here.. it was really goo, a bit odd to begin with but a good read!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

If anyone's read p.s: I love you by Cecilia Aherne and enjoyed it, you'll be pleased to know that on Boxing day, it gets released as a film!!


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Will have to go and see that! Cried during the book tho, so will take lots of tissues!

Am still enjoying "A Place Called Here". Very easy to read.

H x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

That book really made me cry   I hope the film is as good as the book and that they don't mess around with it too much! Any famous names in the film do you know?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I only saw a poster for it outside a shop by me briefly. Im assuming its the same story.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm reading The Abortionists Daughter - I just CANNOT put it down   

I'm dipping in and out of the knitting one xxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

forgot about Monday nite, sorry, didn't realise a new thread had started as my laptop didnt let me know 

I am really enjoying The Island, not my usual kind of book and took a few attempts to actually get into it but am enjoying it now

I couldnt get into a place called here!..  enjoyed her other books, especially pc I luv you, very sad!!!.  Good to see you are supporting the Irish Authors ha ha.

Has anyone read my best firends's girl by Dorothy Koomson.  Started it and it seems very good.

chat later

Nicky xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Finished "A Place Called Here", lovely easy read. 
Now I'm tackling "Suite Francaise" for another book group that I'm in. It's sent me off to sleep the last two nights! I can't even remember the bits I've read! Does anyone know if it gets any better? Is it worth me persevering?

H x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I loved it so I'd say persevere


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well - after a very slow start, I got right into The Knitting story and it was............... BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

hrq said:


> .
> Now I'm tackling "Suite Francaise" for another book group that I'm in. It's sent me off to sleep the last two nights! I can't even remember the bits I've read! Does anyone know if it gets any better? Is it worth me persevering?
> 
> H x


Did you manage to get into it?


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Emmalottie,

I'm halfway thru "Suite Francaise" and I still can't say I'm enjoying it really. It's ok, but . . .
I need to read the second half (and the text is tiny!) by tomorrow afternoon for my book group - how unrealistic is that! I'm babysitting for friends tonight, so a lot will depend on how good the children are! I'll just have to skim it I think.

Then (no pressure here!) I need to start "The Island" and get that finished by Monday, for our FF bookgroup! Goodbye social life! I'm in too many book groups!


Glad you enjoyed the knitting club book, as I suggested it. Am looking forward to reading that at a leisurely pace over Christmas!

What is everyone else reading at the mo?

H x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm very bad at the moment, having even got through half of the Island yet!!!.  Step Mum is in hospital so between going visiting and trying to get organised for christmas, things are a bit hectic.  



Hopefully will be ok for Monday nite, (sure when hospital visits will stop). 

Like the look of friday nite knitting club.  Also my best friends girl seems good by dorothy koomson, bit sad thought!

Nicky xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Managed to cram the end of "Suite Francaise" in time for my book group today. Enjoyed tha second half much more than the first, which I found a bit disjointed.

Will start "The Island" tonight. Looking forward to it.

Happy reading! Hope to see you all in the "library" in the chatroom on monday evening,
H xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

What happened to tonight's book group? Have just logged in to the chatroom, but the library's not there and can't find any of you readers.

Am I here at the wrong time or something?  

H x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OHMYGOD I forgot!!!!! Arrrgghhh I am sure it was tonight, sorry hrq


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I forgot too  

Would you like the Library tommorow evening instead 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

My heads gone! Sorry


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone - hope I can join the bookworms!

Is there a book we should be reading at the moment (hope that doesnt sound like its our homework!! ;   )  

Anyway, hope someone can let me know and looking forward to discussing books on here!  Only just come accross the hobbies section on FF


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Libeth,

Welcome to the bookworms! Unfortunately we all started off enthusiastically, but then no-one actually turned up to the book meeting we'd planned, so it all seems to have gone out of the window! We recently read "The Island" by Victoria Hislop, which I thought was fascinating and brilliant, and "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs, which was very easy to read and a bit more meaty than your usual chick lit.

What kind of things do you like to read?

H x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I like to have a go at most things but not into anything too gory!  Like a real mixture to be honest.  Just read a book about Alaskan sea fishing which was my DHs and recently a book by Ben Elton which was great.  Just about to start Mum Can You Lend Me £20 - about a family torn apart by drugs - looks really good.  Do like a nice happy ending though!!  Oh and absolutely love Harry Potter (even if it is for kids!).  Like to read a real variety and will try most books before ruling them out.  Whats everyone else into?
Might have to look into the Knitting Group book - am off for a round of blood tests and sitting waiting at the clinic tomorrow so a good book always comes in handy!!

xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello!  

I'd quite like to join in here too if that's ok?

Is the knitting book still on the cards for a chat, or are you moving on to something else?

I'm an English teacher, so I read lots of kids/teenage books.  Like Libeth, I love Harry Potter (I'm a recent convert), although I'd rate Philip Pullman above that!  My favourite genre is fantasy, but I will read almost anything.  Having said that, I'm not much into detective stories, nor horror stuff.

I'm reading 'The Testament of Gideon Mack' at the moment, by James Robertson.  I'm not very far into it, but I'm enjoying it enormously.

C xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya, I think with Christmas we all got a bit busy and did not get chance to read and get together to have a chat, I personally have also had tx during Xmas so just not had chance to read.

What shall we do ladies? Shall we pick another book or have a chat about the last one? 

xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm happy to chat about "The Island" or "The Friday Night Knitting Club" if anyone else fancies it.

Just need to allocate a time when we can meet up for a chat.

H x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, can I join?

I love reading, my fave author at the moment is James Patterson, I have been reading his books for the past 4/5 years. I love reading the Womans Murder Club as well as the Alex Cross series.

What are you reading at the moment to discuss?

Tina xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127998.msg1886679#msg1886679

If any of you are interested let me know and I'll post.

xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Emmalottie,

Have you seen the book swap thread? That way you can swap your books for others that you'd like to read!
H x


----------

